# Review: Costa Rican - Londinium Espresso



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

I've been fortunate to play with this coffee on both a commercial machine and through 2 different types of home espresso machines and have managed to achieve similar results each time.

A whiff of almonds on the nose and touch of caramel as the shot makes its way across the tongue - think nutty sweetness, with very low acidity and lingering aftertaste (when extracted as a ristretto)

This coffee cuts through full fat milk surprisingly well but is a little lost in soy.

On each occasion I have had 7-14 day old coffee so it was in its prime.

Nicely roasted, a fraction darker than some Costa Ricans I have had, but this does not detract from the finish.

If you're looking for a single origin that does what it says on the bag then this coffee is one to consider.

Order from Londinium Espresso online

I found there was a decent level of crema in each shot, great of you're looking to practise your latte art...


----------



## michaelbenis (Apr 14, 2009)

Can only agree. It's an excellent bean and roast with an amazing almond aftertaste. The Londinium Costa Rica decaf is also absolutely excellent.


----------



## Edward (Sep 21, 2010)

michaelbenis said:


> Can only agree. It's an excellent bean and roast with an amazing almond aftertaste. The Londinium Costa Rica decaf is also absolutely excellent.


Michael, I have ordered (by necessity sadly) a 500g batch of the decaf. Do you find it meets with their declaration of being "indistinguishable from non-decaf"? I am yet to find a decaf that doesnt taste like monsooned malabar!


----------



## Osh (Jun 15, 2010)

Edward, don't worry, you're in good company. I drink decaf only and can share your distress in finding good decaf coffee.

Have a look at this thread where we discussed decaf from James Gourmet.

The best I've have so far, and also the cheapest. Give it a try, you won't be disappointed. I'll bet you won't notice it's decaf.


----------

